# Shepperton/Sunbury/Walton-on-Thames park-up help pls



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We go to France for a week at the end of the month. On the way back, we're stopping off for three nights (Thur-Sat) as I'm Best Man at my mate's wedding in Shepperton. On the Friday & Saturday, we're staying in the Appointed Hotel (keep him company on the Friday night, and definitely *not* keep him company on the Saturday night.... 8O.

I need somewhere to park the RV on the Thursday - Saturday near the above locations. We'll probably be in it on the Thursday night, in which case we will need leccy hook-up. We're not prepared to pay £24 per night at the CC site at Chertsey, so need somewhere to put the van & trailer for those three nights. Anything would do - farm, private car park, whatever.

Anyone have any contacts on the Surrey/Middlesex border?

Thanks,

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Fortunately, I don't suffer from rejection easily.  I assume no-one's from that part of the world here. The hotel are disposed to perhaps accommodating the van in their car park - they're phoning back later.

Dougie.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

"24 quid at Chertsey? Is it half term week?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bognormike said:


> "24 quid at Chertsey? Is it half term week?


Maybe so - I gave all that stuff up some time ago (kids, I mean  )

The man from Del Hotelé he say Yes, so we're sorted.

Dougie.


----------

